# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ik ben het ermee eens dat je sneller weer kan rijden na een beroerte

## Leontien

22 juli 2010 in Nu.nl:




> Mensen die getroffen zijn door een TIA of een beroerte die niet het gevolg is van een bloeding mogen eerder weer gaan auto- en/of motorrijden.
> 
> Voorheen mochten mensen na een TIA of beroerte zes maanden niet rijden. Minister Eurling van Verkeer en Waterstaat heeft nu besloten deze termijn te verkorten naar twee weken. 
> 
> Dit omdat uit onderzoek is gebleken dat de kans op het weer optreden van een TIA of beroerte na de eerste aanval laag is.


Bron: Nu.nl


Wat vind jij van deze maatregel? En kun je uit ervaring spreken dat je met deze stelling eens bent of juist niet?

*Ik ben het ermee eens dat je sneller weer kan rijden na een beroerte.*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## dotito

Ik moet eerlijk zijn ik ben het er niet mee eens,en ik ben daar zeker niet akkoord mee 2weken vind ik veel te kort.

Mijn vader heeft 4 jaar geleden een beroerte gekregen waar hij nog steeds niet van genezen is blijvend letsel aan over gehouden.Hij mag nooit meer met de wagen rijden doordat hij gedragstoornissen heeft,en agressiviteit vertoond.

Dit is pas ontdekt een paar maanden na de beroerte door een andere neuroloog.
Vind dat van patient tot patient afhangen,elke beroerte is ook anders.

----------


## Gerard Pors

Ik ben het van harte oneens met de nieuwe stellingname om na een Tia en beroerte sneller aan het gemotoriseerd verkeer deel te nemen. Ik begrijp dat het voor iedereen verschillend kan. Ook is het individueel of er restverschijnselen optreden. Ikzelf ben binnen een jaar tot drie maal toe getroffen door een Tia, Onlangs ben ik bij de neuroloog op controle geweest, de EEG met slaapdeprivatie is besmet. De MRI scan vertoont geen noemenswaardige hersen beschadigingen. Ondanks deze geruststellende diagnose is er een andere diagnose gesteld en wel dat de halsslagader bijzonder ernstig aan het verharde en dichtslibben is. Met als gevolg dat ik binnen afzienbare tijd gedotterd zal moeten worden en gelijktijdig zullen er stents geplaatst moeten worden. Tot die tijd moet ik ernstig rekening houden met een nieuwe Tia en of beroerte al dan niet met een blijfend letsel. Anders gezegd een Tia en of beroerte met of zonder restverschijnselen verdient bovenal maatwerk en aanpassingen van het leven. Dit is dan ook niet onoverkomelijk, niets in het leven is statisch. Met andere woorden het leven is met of na een Tia en of beroerte, CVA aan veranderingen onderhevig. Hopelijk veranderen mensen niet al te veel van karakter, zodat zij zelf en hun omgeving er weinig tot geen hinder ervan zullen onder vinden. Als ervaringsdeskundige stel ik voor mezelf vast dat ik met diverse doorbloedingsproblematieken te kampen heb een mooi leven leidt ondanks het feit dat het maatschappelijk onverantwoord zou zijn om gemotoriseerd aan het verkeer deel te nemen. 
Mvg,
Gerard Pors

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik denk wel dat het van persoon tot persoon verschilt en dat het ook ligt aan de mate van de beroerte en de mate van het herstel, maar ik vind het onveilig en onverstandig om 2 week na een beroerte weer te mogen rijden! 
Mijn overbuurvrouw heeft een beroerte gehad en was dusdanig beschadigd geraakt dat haar motoriek en haar gedrag heel erg waren veranderd, binnen een half jaar kreeg zij nog een beroerte die haar fataal werd.
Mijn tante heeft ook een beroerte gehad en zij heeft een half jaar in Beatrixoord (revalidatie centrum in Haren) oefeningen moeten doen voordat zij weer motorisch gezien 'normaal' kon functioneren, haar gedrag was gelukkig niet anders geworden  :Smile: 

@ Leontien,
Waarom ben je het ermee eens?

@ Do,
Jammer dat je vaders persoonlijkheid veranderd is...

@ Gerard Pors,
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en succes voor als je gedotterd wordt en er stents geplaatst worden!

----------

